# Battery Life



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

My friend picked up a razr over the weekend and has nothing stalled other then what came on the phone. When he goes to bed with 100% battery, he wakes up 7 hours later to find his phone at 5% or dead. When he cam to work and showed me it said wifi and cell. Standby were really high % and everything else was like 1-2%. Any ideas how to improve life?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

give it a few days to calibrate. also use wifi wherever possible.


----------



## woundtrauma (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you have In-pocket detection turned on? It could drain your battery.. How much accounts you have in syncing? Motorola syncs devices automatically with your computer, so...check all of these and try Juice Defender.


----------



## velopirate (Jun 21, 2011)

Set up as many SmartActions as you can. This has greatly improved battery life for me.


----------

